# R.I.P Allie boo



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i found out yesterday that my cousin's apbt Allie died on Friday.. she was such a good girl. While he was living w/ me i basically raised her for the 1.5 yrs he was here, so this really hit me hard when i found out..

He was doing something in his car and turned his head for a minute and she jumped in the driver side and jumped in the back seat thinking she was going for a ride, so we're guessing because he only had the driver door open and she was found in the back seat.. obviously she wasnt up front or he would have seen her. Later that day they started wondering where she was at... thought she might have gotten out, so they checked the perimeter to see if she dug out anywhere... nope, then my uncle remembers my cousin doing something in his car so he went and opened the back door and there she was.. died of heat stroke, poor girl.. it had to be miserable to die that way (bringing a tear to my eyes as i type) .. here are some pictures of her that i took while she was living w/ me.. 



















the Mexican Hairless is Eleanor, shes my buddy Eddie's.. they were best friends













































i know i took many more pictures than this.. just cant find them.. probably have to look on my ext.hard drive.. when i find them i'll be sure to post them up.. she was such a beautiful dog, i never get sick of looking at pictures of her.. BTW, she's Daisy's aunt


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

found some more of her.. i must've lost the others when i reformatted my comp









i love the way her coat shined








some of her and Dre when he was 8 months old


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

That`s horrible... so sorry to hear this...

she was gorgeous


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh No.  That is such a terribly sad story.  I am very sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

No doubt, that story really is horrible. That flat out sucks hearing this, and to think she thought she was going for a ride, d*mn. RIP Allie, you were such a pretty girl


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

she loved going for car rides..


i was in shock when my uncle told me on Sunday... it really hit my cousin hard, took him a couple days to feel better .. 

she was one of those dogs that you could walk without a leash and she'd stick right by your side, no matter what was around.. she was such a good girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww that's so sad. I'm so sorry  My heart goes out to you and your family (hugs)


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry for your loss... my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

What a terrible story. RIP Allie.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks everyone for the kind words... i think i'm gonna use some of these pics and get a big frame for them and make my cousin something... i dont think he really has any pics


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was just on my Aunts facebook page and saw this.. made my throat dry ..


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

ohh im so sorry!! that so sad to hear! May she rest in peace. She was such a pretty girl!


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

she was a beautiful dog  poor thing. how sad.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I am so so sorry, she was GORGEOUS girl!!! I still kick myself for not checking the fence when i left home when my Girl got by a car.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooo soooo sorry. how heart wrenching! RIP Allie


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG how sad! That actually almost happened to us once and I was lucky I remember where I was last and noticed she was missing.
RIP little girl!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

... Sniffle - that's the saddest thing, that's a 'Where the Red Fern Grows' tear jerking moment. 

 RIP Allie, your cousin must feel terrible :rain:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

for a couple days he was really messed up.. out at my grandmas on Sunday he was doing better, but i didnt see much of him.. he stayed in his room


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautiful photography and a beautiful dog. I'm sorry for your family's loss. I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> for a couple days he was really messed up.. out at my grandmas on Sunday he was doing better, but i didnt see much of him.. he stayed in his room


Ouch ... Man that's so rough, I couldn't imagine being in that poor guy's shoes. I hope he feels better,  happens. Still poor guy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is so awful! Hugs and prayers for you and the family! She was a beauty! I'm so sorry...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thats horrible... so sorry for your guys loss


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

That's aweful....poor girl. Unexpected accidents like that are really difficult. Here today and gone today. She was a pretty girl..


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

How tragic!! Poor Allie, She was beautiful and I also, love the way her coat shines. I send prayers to you and your family to get through this hard time. It amazes me at how quick something like that can happen but, we also have had one of out dogs jump in our car without us noticing but quickly noticed them missing and found him in a few minutes.


R.I.P. ALLIE :angel:


----------

